

Tips to log software bugs so your developers are happy - mgrouchy
http://blog.sourcemetrics.com/tracking-software-bugs-in-social-media-commerce/

======
richardlblair
I worked with Henry for a while, and I have to say, he really was the best at
logging issues.

